# DC Scout BOA words of Wisdom?



## pyrobee (Nov 3, 2010)

I am thinking about purchasing the DC Scout BOA for my first pair of Snowboard boots that I have actually bought is there something else similar in Price that I should look at or should I go with these? some words of Wisdom of Brands of boots would be great! Thanks and look forward to the input. I will be doing some down hill not really any park riding I am in Italy, and will be using these for the next three season here!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

If you can afford it, I'd go with one of the dual BOA setups.


----------



## pyrobee (Nov 3, 2010)

its either the scout boas or burton hails probably the 2010 models or thirty two lash


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I had DC Scout BOAs and they had pressure points that killed my feet no matter how I adjusted the BOA. A year ago I switched to Burton Hails, they are the most comfortable boot I've ever had.


----------



## pyrobee (Nov 3, 2010)

I actually am gonna go with the thirty two lash I think people say their not quite as comfortable but stiffer then the hails


----------

